Financial Times vs. The Economist vs. Forbes? - alex3165
======
kasperset
I cannot speak for The Economist or Forbes but I have read Financial times
close to last ten years. It is more objective than other newspapers as most
business oriented papers. Euro-centric but covers US (Over the years US
coverage has increased) and brings somewhat outsider view of US which is a
plus for me. Their special reports are unique and gives you good overview
about countries, healthcare and even diseases such as Malaria. Weekend Edition
is my favorite and the How to Spend it magazine is a visual treat even if you
do not read it. Some of the journalists and columnists I enjoy reading are
Clive Cookson and Jo Ellison.

